# broadheads not grouping



## browningbowman8 (Jul 18, 2004)

I got my bow tune with field points and got them to group in about a 4in cricle at 30yd. But when I put my broadheads on I put one arrow in the 4in cricle the rest went where every they liked. One even went over the target and hit a tree. Can someone help me. Thank you


----------



## okdogdoc (Jun 6, 2003)

since your broadheads aren't grouping (all over the place) I would guess you're broadheads are trying to control your arrow. What type of fletching do you use and how are they fletched?? If it was a slight tuning problem I would think you would at least get your broadheads to group but just not with the field tips.

Are you shooting a straight fletching??

todd


----------



## browningbowman8 (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes straight.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Thats your problem, as okdogdoc said your broadheads are trying to control your arrows. I had a simular problem years back. Straight is ok for field point and indoors, but it play heck with BH's. The easiest way to correct the problem is to fletch your arrow with atleast a 2 degree offset. For better results use the steepist helical your arrow will allow.

Also what size vane are you using? I would reccomend either 4 inch or the 2.5 blazers. Either or will provide terrific stabilization for you arrow.

Good luck


----------



## okdogdoc (Jun 6, 2003)

not only will your broadhead tipped arrows fly better with an offset or a helical fletching--I bet your groups will tighten also--even with field tips. I shoot 4" feathers with a right helical. I also have a few arrows fletched with the blazers in a right helical. Both the feathers and the blazers really guide the arrow. 

You really need to refletch your arrows and I bet your problems will be solved.

best of luck
todd


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

dbowers said:


> Thats your problem, as okdogdoc said your broadheads are trying to control your arrows. I had a simular problem years back. Straight is ok for field point and indoors, but it play heck with BH's. The easiest way to correct the problem is to fletch your arrow with atleast a 2 degree offset. For better results use the steepist helical your arrow will allow.
> 
> Also what size vane are you using? I would reccomend either 4 inch or the 2.5 blazers. Either or will provide terrific stabilization for you arrow.
> 
> Good luck


Where do you get the 2.5" Blazers???????


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

First, yes helical fletching will help broadhead flight. As far as that goes they will help any flight!!! Next, your bow is not in tune. You must have your bow in tune before you try shooting broadheads. Look up the threads on here about bare shaft tuning and walk back tuning. Then tune your bow perfectly and you won't have near as much problem with broadhead flying right. If after bare shaft tuning,and walk back tuning your broadheads fly different, but group good----- adjust your sight and forget it!!


----------



## MartinS (Jun 4, 2005)

Sure you have the correct arrow spine? I had the exact same problem many years ago and it was because I cranked up the poundage which made the arrow too weak to control broadheads. Field points flew just fine but the broadheads would kick out in any random direction after 15 yards.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Where do you get the 2.5" Blazers???????



Please note that the 2.5" blazers are NOT for shooting broadheads. You need the 4" for broadheads.


----------



## okdogdoc (Jun 6, 2003)

robert---I have the 2" blazers fletched in a right helical and they shoot both my mechanicals and fixed broadheads great. I've only shot them out to 30 yards but they seem to guide the broadheads just as well as the 4" vanes.

todd


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

robertyb said:


> Please note that the 2.5" blazers are NOT for shooting broadheads. You need the 4" for broadheads.


The 1.5 are not for FIXED broadheads, but the 2's are ok because the have the same profile as a 4 or 5 inch vanes.
Soory i kept saying 2.5 they're 2inch. Getting confused with the mini's.

Heres some info straight from Bohnings website:

_Blazing a new frontier in broadhead flight! With all the steering capabilities of a 4" vane, The Blazer will amaze you with its silence, accuracy & flight characteristics. All this and only 2" of vane! Welcome to the new frontier of broadhead flight! Maximum accuracy, Maximum durability, Minimum noise...and now, Maximum steering with Minimum weight! Each vane weighs only 5 grains!_


Also good additional points fellas!


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

robertyb said:


> Please note that the 2.5" blazers are NOT for shooting broadheads. You need the 4" for broadheads.




Duh,

I was playing in a poker tournament and posting here at the same time and had a brain fart. I shoot the 2" Blazers.

Sorry,

Meant to say the 1 1/12 blazers are not for broadheads.

Will read my own post before hitting enter next time.


----------



## Keenedge (Jul 2, 2005)

What broadhead, what speed, what shaft? Bow laser tuned? Start there.


----------

